# Just. one. more. prop.



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I took yesterday off work just to tackled the haunt "things to do" list for my peace of mind.

Top on the list was "make costume for actor for graveyard scene." I have a couple of monster mud statues that will be out there, and I wanted one more to be a live actor. My husband had scrounged a roll of nice black-flecked gray fabric that was perfect. So--robe, hood, and one of those blank face masks painted a matching gray was the plan.

I finished the costume, then looked at the roll and realized I had enough fabric left for another one. Wouldn't it be *too cool* to have a pair of matching statues--one alive, one a mannequin?

Sooooo . . . I grabbed the PVC pipe, a wig head, a pool noodle, and an old mattress pad for padding and put together a frame. Put the costume on it, stood it in the yard, and am so very pleased with my new prop.

Except--"make a costume for the *actor* in the graveyard scene had returned to the "things to do" list.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, now you have to post a picture


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, where's the pic?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a scene in my day room that is very similar. I had two identical old lady masks and have one made up as a prop and the other an actor. I used a male mannequin torso for the fake one and the actor is actually a guy of similar build. It's very difficult (especially in low light) to tell them a part. He sits perfectly still until just that right moment......lol...it worked great at dress rehearsals


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

The "which is real" is one of my favorite things. I inadvertantly realized how well it worked last year. My trail is about a quarter mile long, and we've run close to 900 people a night (it's a fundraiser), so I spend *lot* of time troubleshooting. So instead of a real costume I just put on a black hooded robe, black gloves, and a blank face mask. If a group came through while I was working on something, I just stopped and froze, intending to get back to work as soon as they were gone.

But I saw that people would stop, look, back off, go around--one person walked up and touched my arm and then screamed "it's real!!"

Pics will come when I get home.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

OK--here she is. She doesn't have the mask on yet. She and the matching actor will wear matching blank masks painted gray to match the costume (which is grayer than it looks in the picture.)


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks great! I might steal this idea for next year, if you don't mind... now your "things to do" list just creeped over onto my "things to do" list.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Great looking monk! Gives me ideas for my "to do" list as well. I have to get away from this computer and keep working on my props!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love her! Sometimes black can be so hard to see. She will stand out, and her double will freak people out.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

She looks great! Your to do list sounds like mine...take one thing off, add 2 things back on...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! Wonder how it would look with a black light on it?


----------

